# Lets build along. My idea and your brain input. [ Smile



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Lets build along. My idea and your brain input.  


Ok i want to build something like a JOY stick.

First thought i had, was using a Ball Joint with the threaded rod, that comes out the end off the ball joint..

********************


What our we trying to build U may ask. 

Well this device will mount to a base. And attach to the bow riser, stabilizer hole.

Once attached to the stabilizer hole.
To hold the bow up. It would act as a bow vice. Allowing one to turn the bow at a different angles. 

What have U seen, that U think might work. [ Later


----------



## rthawker (Jan 6, 2008)

*Try this*

Harbor Freight


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

rthawker said:


> Harbor Freight



********************

Thanks a bunch.:thumbs_up  [ Now that right there, do have possibility's.  

I just new you guys would come through.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Any one else


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Handy-Articulating-Ball-Joint-Universal-Aluminum/dp/B0013E2AQY


----------



## roughneck33 (Oct 24, 2009)

are you wanting infinte adjustability. kinda like a ball and socket deal or would two pieces of notched 1 in. steel pipe and threaded rod do the trick.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

roughneck33 said:


> are you wanting infinte adjustability. kinda like a ball and socket deal or would two pieces of notched 1 in. steel pipe and threaded rod do the trick.


As long as that ball is in housed and will roll. Don't really need a vice.


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Or this?


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Lastly.


----------



## jmr (Dec 26, 2008)

how about a camera tripod with a ball head or just the tilt and pan head?


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Speaker mount*

Have had similar ideas for a bow vice.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Race59 said:


> Have had similar ideas for a bow vice.




Thats what i had in mind.
I like the 2 hole flange.

Where did you find thi one.


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Amazon*



Unk Bond said:


> Thats what i had in mind.
> I like the 2 hole flange.
> 
> Where did you find thi one.


That isn't necessarily the one that would work the best, but it had a good photo that I could post.

There seems to be quite a number of speaker mounts of this style. Kinda been an idea I've had in the back of my mind for a while.... Just haven't had the opportunity to pursue it yet.

Maybe, if one were to go visit a few of the big box stores and see what was available in person would be best. Things always look different when you're holding them in your hands!!!

A few of the speaker mounts that I've seen online have longer bolts that could be cut off and rethreaded with the proper thread. I would also replace the clamping screw with a "T" shaped bolt.

I think you have a good idea here!!!


----------



## FAL guy (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is one from Berry's Manufacturing










http://www.berrysmfg.com/product.aspx?i=14733&c=75&pp=8&sb=0&p=0


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thought about it and what I came up with is a little more rough around the edges than those fancy ball joints ...

Use a boat seat swivel as your base so your stand will spin. $9.99










http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_16129_225008005_225000000_225008000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

mount a piece of plywood to it (bolts would have to come up from the bottom for swivel clearance)

On the plywood mount one of these adjustable flag holders. $10.99










http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100650649/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Then I guess either jb weld your rod into the flag holder, or thread a piece of pvc pipe onto the rod so its tight in the flag base.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

sb220 said:


> Thought about it and what I came up with is a little more rough around the edges than those fancy ball joints ...
> 
> Use a boat seat swivel as your base so your stand will spin. $9.99
> 
> ...





********************

Hello All

Thanks ,U have really put your coffee grinder to work here  Very nice.
U got my attention, 


Off subject here  The boat seat swivel base, with a circle piece of plywood. Would be nice. To mount ones fletching jigs on.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cabellas has some of those seat swivels also for a buck cheaper.

Its been a long time since Ive used them, but I think I remember some of them being "tighter" to turn than others. Spinning them in a seat with your legs versus spinning them with your fingers. May want to check them out in person if ya get the notion to try them, to see if ya cant find one that spins easily


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

sb220 said:


> Cabellas has some of those seat swivels also for a buck cheaper.
> 
> Its been a long time since Ive used them, but I think I remember some of them being "tighter" to turn than others. Spinning them in a seat with your legs versus spinning them with your fingers. May want to check them out in person if ya get the notion to try them, to see if ya cant find one that spins easily


------------------


The rear and legs ,do have more leverage  Whil take your advice and check them out.


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

*Bow Boss*

How about one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BOW-BOSS-BO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad4ade21a


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Trailerdog said:


> How about one of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BOW-BOSS-BO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad4ade21a


______________

Hello and thanks 
Thats nice. 
But i do beleve, if they had made a complete circle grooved radius. Then one could set his 3rd axis on the bow scope. [Later


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

Unk Bond said:


> ______________
> 
> 
> But i do beleve, if they had made a complete circle grooved radius. Then one could set his 3rd axis on the bow scope. [Later


Unless I'm doing it wrong, this is the only vise I use to set 3rd axis. Do we need more than 45 degrees?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Trailerdog said:


> Unless I'm doing it wrong, this is the only vise I use to set 3rd axis. Do we need more than 45 degrees?


How do you set it for up hill shots. 

Now the one i use gose both ways. [ Later


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

Unk Bond said:


> How do you set it for up hill shots.


Cant the bow 

Actually I just set for the bubble to stay level throughout the full 90 dergrees of adjustment and hope that's good. It's worked so far.


----------



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

I built this about a month ago. I need to shorten the main rod and retap it. It works for me. I use my vise on my work bench to hold it in place.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Trailerdog said:


> Cant the bow
> 
> Actually I just set for the bubble to stay level throughout the full 90 degree's of adjustment and hope that's good. It's worked so far.




 = Think of making a shot on flat land .And bow vise. Holding the bow at 90 deg. vertical . 

Down hill 45 deg forward down

Up hill 45 deg backward down.

Its done like a T- ter- toter 

And in these 3 positions. Your bubble vial, bubble. should rest between the 2 lines.[ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

highlander4 said:


> I built this about a month ago. I need to shorten the main rod and retap it. It works for me. I use my vise on my work bench to hold it in place.




Hello

Very nice :thumbs_up --very -- simple. And very job performance, effective. 

U sure, was using your noggin. 

Gose to show one. If there is a will. There is a way. [ Smile


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Just get a ram mount used for holding fishing electronics. GPS etc on atv and boats.

It has the ball joint but rubber coated so that it is resistant to slipping when you are torquing on it. Comes with a mount flange on both sides .


I like this idea. Has me thinking of a device as well. But floor mounted like an engine stand. So you can get around it 360. And articulate to any angle. Even with accessories such as a long stab.

Money maker here for someone.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

madarchery said:


> Just get a ram mount used for holding fishing electronics. GPS etc on atv and boats.
> 
> It has the ball joint but rubber coated so that it is resistant to slipping when you are torquing on it. Comes with a mount flange on both sides .
> 
> ...


***************

Hello
Another way and a great idea. 
I'm off to the box store today. With all these ideas in mine.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

modeclan said:


> Lastly.


I was going to suggest the same thing.
A woodworkers vise has the features you are looking for. See the pic above!


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Very creative!*



highlander4 said:


> I built this about a month ago. I need to shorten the main rod and retap it. It works for me. I use my vise on my work bench to hold it in place.



That's very clever, I'm impressed!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

highlander4 said:


> I built this about a month ago. I need to shorten the main rod and retap it. It works for me. I use my vise on my work bench to hold it in place.


Hello
When to the bow shop today. Time got away from me. Did get into Lowe's.
Plan to vistit more box stores tomorrow.


*************

Now i have been thinking about your nice jig. A suggestion if i may  

Instead of re-tapping the all-thread rod. You might add a small piece of bent flat stock. Using 2 holes in the flat stock piece. One hole to attach to the all-thread rod. And the other hole, to place a bolt in, and attach to the riser stabilizer hole. [ Later.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

cymbal stand , all you'd have to do is change out the bolt and either secure the feet to something (so it doesn't tip over) or take them off and secure the telescoping rods to something else, 
and they make infinite variations on this , this one is the boom style if you got a standard one you'd need to use a longer bolt to get the uphill angle as the bottom of the bow would contact the stand, so i'd recommend getting a boom of some sort.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

too late to edit...

you can pick these up at pawn shops.
get the ones with screw clamps not flip levers they tend to come loose and you don't want your bow hitting the ground, 
they come in varying quality so don't be discouraged if all you find at first is flimsy ones, 
double braced legs =higher quality all around.


----------



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> When to the bow shop today. Time got away from me. Did get into Lowe's.
> Plan to vistit more box stores tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That a great idea. Thanks. You might want to know that the ball come from Hobby Lobby(craft store). It was a 2 1/2 wooden ball(I beleive). I started off using a golf ball, but it wasn't big enough. 

Thanks for all the great comments.:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:

Just joking around.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

highlander4 said:


> That a great idea. Thanks. You might want to know that the ball come from Hobby Lobby(craft store). It was a 2 1/2 wooden ball(I beleive). I started off using a golf ball, but it wasn't big enough.
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments.:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:
> 
> Just joking around.



---------------
Hello
Now U tell me ha ha .I was at Lowe's and Hobby Lobby is spiting distance. :wink:

Just josh-un. Will be back up there, to pick my bow up. :wink:

Do have a ? . How did U dish the board out. To fit the ball.


----------



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

I used a 2 1/8 Fosner bit to drill the hole. You could also use a bit like you drill door knobs with. It should matter if it goes all the way through. First one I made with a golf ball. It did't have enough surface area to hold that much weight.:doh:


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Check out panavise, some cool tools with lots of possibilities, here's a link

http://www.panavise.com/index.html?pageID=1&id1=1&startat=1&--woSECTIONSdatarq=1&--SECTIONSword=ww


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

The speaker mounts look they have potential! This one is pricey at $38, but there are several more that are cheaper, and most are rated for plenty of weight for a fully rigged bow.

http://www.bracketsandstands.com/OMNIMOUNT_20_0_UNIVERSAL_20_LB_SPEAKER_CEILING_MO_p/omn20.0c.htm


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

tman704 said:


> Check out panavise, some cool tools with lots of possibilities, here's a link
> 
> http://www.panavise.com/index.html?pageID=1&id1=1&startat=1&--woSECTIONSdatarq=1&--SECTIONSword=ww



Hello 
Thats a nice find. :thumbs_up Put that link in my favorits. :wink:


----------



## teambuckss (Jan 22, 2010)

Good ideas


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Still waiting on a trip to Hobby Lobby. For 2 wooden balls. Trying to make it,when i go to the bow shop.

Had this idea.  I know :wink:. Any way, take 2 Teflon reducers, out of a piece of sink pipe drain fitting. And drill the hole clear though the 2 boards. And place a Teflon reducer on each side of the wooden ball, and tighten up.. Can't wait to give it a try. :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Well i got to Hobby Lobby today.
All i found was 2 inch balls. The idea i spoke of , using Teflon pipe gasket rings for sink fittings.
I will show them in the pic's below.

What i thought of doing. Was dill a small hole in the side board. To accommodate the tapered end of the nylon ring.

Maybe a couple bolts with springs on them .And placed through the side boards.
It will come clearer .After i build one. And show show pictures.
I really think, he has a outstanding idea. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

highlander4 said:


> I built this about a month ago. I need to shorten the main rod and retap it. It works for me. I use my vise on my work bench to hold it in place.




Hello
I would like to thank you. For coming up with the wooden ball idea.:thumbs_up


----------

